# Kittens in Kenner,LA



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

3 black, 3 charcoal grey and 1 black mama, need homes. Were rescued from local shelter as scheduled to be euthanized. Will be spayed, vaccinated, wormed and tested before going to new homes. Born 2-1-04.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Is that February 1st, or January 2nd?

Just so you know, kittens should stay with their mother until the age of 12 weeks.


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

*Yes I know*

Yes I know, thanks for mentioning though.


----------

